# great hind paint scheme



## rochie (May 25, 2007)

mate of mine sent me these pics he says this hind is flying in iraq great paint job !


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

This is an old pic. I can't recall, but think that it is a mercenary paint job from Sierra Leone.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2007)

It's from Hungary. I wonder if it taste like chicken?


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2007)

Still looks cool though...


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

Definatly not in Iraq, especially not now. There are no Hinds flying in Iraq.


----------



## rochie (May 27, 2007)

the backdrop didnt really look like iraq i thought you guys might have info is a great paint job though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

Only info I know is what others have allready stated and that is that it is Hungarian and was used as a airshow display aircraft and never saw combat or carried armament.


----------



## Cyrano (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Negative Creep (May 28, 2007)

As seen on snopes Urban Legends Reference Pages: Awesome Paint Job


----------

